# What's wrong with Delta?



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

That he can't use them to spread God's word? 

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/13/living/creflo-dollar-jet-feat/index.html


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Mar 16, 2015)

Hey-Reverend "Ike" can get closer to The Lord in his Own Plane !!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

I just noticed this little gem:



> The jet comes with two Rolls-Royce engines, high-speed Internet and two multichannel satellites and allows for a 2½-hour commute from New York to Los Angeles.



Wow! Dedicated satellites to this plane? Not one, but two?



I really wish that people would learn the differences between satellite links, antennas, and satellites themselves. Unless this jet costs around 2 billion dollars, there's no way they have dedicated birds.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Delta doesn't have -


> "The G650 is the biggest, fastest, most luxurious, longest range and most technologically advanced jet -- by far," according to the site.


Beats the heck out of riding a donkey.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Delta doesn't have -
> 
> Beats the heck out of riding a donkey.



No doubt, but I don't recall Jesus even taking a mount. Seems he got everywhere he wanted to go perfectly well on the two feet his Father gave him.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> No doubt, but I don't recall Jesus even taking a mount. Seems he got everywhere he wanted to go perfectly well on the two feet his Father gave him.


In these Matthew study verses about the first Easter Jesus rides a donkey triumphantly into Jerusalem on a day Christians now refer to as Palm Sunday.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> In these Matthew study verses about the first Easter Jesus rides a donkey triumphantly into Jerusalem on a day Christians now refer to as Palm Sunday.



I stand corrected. He did take a mount.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 16, 2015)

The appropriately-named Creflo Dollar is an embarrassment.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> I stand corrected. He did take a mount.


See a G650 with Rolls Royce engines seems to be perfectly justified


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> See a G650 with Rolls Royce engines seems to be perfectly justified



My apologies to all.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 16, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> The appropriately-named Creflo Dollar is an embarrassment.


What I don't understand is why the church wasn't empty of people after he asked for $60 million for a jet to cart his sorry behind around.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> What I don't understand is why the church wasn't empty of people after he asked for $60 million for a jet to cart his sorry behind around.



Dollar is a smooth-talking con man.  Lotsa people fall for smooth-talking con men.  (See last two presidential elections.)


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> What I don't understand is why the church wasn't empty of people after he asked for $60 million for a jet to cart his sorry behind around.



Or why they didn't do it with the first jet he had. I get that they really want his message spread, but for way less than $60 million we can make sure that he's Delta Double Diamond Platinum plus on every flight he's on, AND we get to save some serious coin. OR, we can collect that $60 million and use it here where it's also needed, to feed the needy, house the homeless, care for the veterans in our flock who suffer from PTSD and other disabilities, or start a scholarship program or after school care program to help out low income families. 

$60 million can do a lot that doesn't involve he or his wife gallavanting all over the world, "spreading the word."


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> What I don't understand is why the church wasn't empty of people after he asked for ...



You could ask the same question for at least half of the big-time TV preachers.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> You could ask the same question for at least half of the big-time TV preachers.



And I do.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> What I don't understand is why the church wasn't empty of people after he asked for $60 million for a jet to cart his sorry behind around.





StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Or why they didn't do it with the first jet he had. I get that they really want his message spread, but for way less than $60 million we can make sure that he's Delta Double Diamond Platinum plus on every flight he's on, AND we get to save some serious coin. OR, we can collect that $60 million and use it here where it's also needed, to feed the needy, house the homeless, care for the veterans in our flock who suffer from PTSD and other disabilities, or start a scholarship program or after school care program to help out low income families.
> 
> $60 million can do a lot that doesn't involve he or his wife gallavanting all over the world, "spreading the word."



Dollar is one of the "prosperity" preachers.  Here's another:  

"That’s the reason why I drive a Rolls Royce. I’m following Jesus’ steps.” - Fred Price


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> And I do.



As do I.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Dollar is one of the "prosperity" preachers.  Here's another:
> 
> "That’s the reason why I drive a Rolls Royce. I’m following Jesus’ steps.” - Fred Price



Which begs a handful of questions, not the least of which is how people can follow them and think they're following Jesus?


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Which begs a handful of questions, not the least of which is how people can follow them and think they're following Jesus?


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Which begs a handful of questions, not the least of which is how people can follow them and think they're following Jesus?


Exactly. They only exist because people hand over the cash.
I think Jesus is probably insulted by the whole thing.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


>



I understand. I'm not even a person of faith, and I consider these mega churches with their bumper stickers and huge sprawling complexes to be only one step removed from this guy. 

Jesus' ministry, again from my recollection which could be wrong, was all about the small scale and not shock and awe. Just people sitting around a fire, or around the dinner table, exchanging ideas and having a slightly more guided Socratic seminar about it. 

Personally I think if your church has a bus system for the parking lot, you're missing the core message of Jesus. 



WaltL1 said:


> Exactly. They only exist because people hand over the cash.
> I think Jesus is probably insulted by the whole thing.



I would agree.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 16, 2015)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Or why they didn't do it with the first jet he had. I get that they really want his message spread, but for way less than $60 million we can make sure that he's Delta Double Diamond Platinum plus on every flight he's on, AND we get to save some serious coin. OR, we can collect that $60 million and use it here where it's also needed, to feed the needy, house the homeless, care for the veterans in our flock who suffer from PTSD and other disabilities, or start a scholarship program or after school care program to help out low income families.
> $60 million can do a lot that doesn't involve he or his wife gallavanting all over the world, "spreading the word."


I have a couple of friends who belong to a church who does exactly those type of things. I know first hand of people who were having difficulties and the church helped them out.
I always go to their bake sales and fish frys etc and spend my money because I know the good they do with it.
Not to mention those church ladies are some seriously good bakers.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 16, 2015)

I love when Hank Jr. says in "American Dream" the lines:

There are some preachers on tv, with a suit and a tie and a vest..
They want you to send your money to the Lord but they give you their address..
Cause all of your donations are completely tax free!
God bless you all, but most of all, send your money!

These multi-million dollar mega churches are an embarrassment. I can't speak for other churches, but our pastor doesn't get a salary and whatever we take in over expenses goes into an account we can draw from for helping people in the community, etc. If there's a need that arises, the elders meet and determine how much to give. I think it's become a symbol of status to see who can have the flashiest building, jet, etc. when Christ couldn't have cared less about such things. If your church has a coffee shop in it, I think you need to re-evaluate your priorities.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 16, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> I have a couple of friends who belong to a church who does exactly those type of things. I know first hand of people who were having difficulties and the church helped them out.
> I always go to their bake sales and fish frys etc and spend my money because I know the good they do with it.
> Not to mention those church ladies are some seriously good bakers.



I remember when I was a practicing Catholic that there was this woman who used to do an amazing chicken tettrazzini with beer biscuits. Those dinners were every week and I could eat that every week forever. Simply amazing. 



smokey30725 said:


> I love when Hank Jr. says in "American Dream" the lines:
> 
> There are some preachers on tv, with a suit and a tie and a vest..
> *They want you to send your money to the Lord but they give you their address..*
> ...



Kinda says it all, but that's the core, IMO. I don't get how God is so bad with money or resource planning, to paraphrase the American philosopher Carlin.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 16, 2015)

Sometimes I think Mega-church preachers are like politicians. They might have entered the field looking to make a postive change for their community, yet $ and power goes to their head and they start becoming part of the culture of worldy riches.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 16, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> Sometimes I think Mega-church preachers are like politicians. They might have entered the field looking to make a postive change for their community, yet $ and power goes to their head and they start becoming part of the culture of worldy riches.



They often find a reason to plant in wealthy communities too......where there's already a similar church on just about every corner.  

Seems like every time I turn around a new church is poppin' up in my community with similar names and styles to a local, but fairly new, mega-church.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They often find a reason to plant in wealthy communities too......where there's already a similar church on just about every corner.
> 
> Seems like every time I turn around a new church is poppin' up in my community with similar names and styles to a local, but fairly new, mega-church.



Sounds like you live up around me. Within a mile radius I'm willing to be that there's a half dozen that could be considered mega churches. 

The 12 Stones, the #ForGwinnett, and that one up in Oakwood/Gainesville that makes all of those look like chapels. 

To be totally honest, I'm embarrassed for Christians and Christianity if that's the next step in its evolution, and the trend certainly seems to point that way.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 17, 2015)

This both embarrasses and disgusts me.


----------



## smokey30725 (Mar 17, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> They often find a reason to plant in wealthy communities too......where there's already a similar church on just about every corner.
> 
> Seems like every time I turn around a new church is poppin' up in my community with similar names and styles to a local, but fairly new, mega-church.



Wolves in sheep's clothing. No more and no less. Glad I don't have to give an account for their actions.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 17, 2015)

SemperFiDawg said:


> This both embarrasses and disgusts me.


I dont blame you. Whats really damaging is this is what young folks see and formulate their opinions on.


----------

